
Your market size is only a fraction of what you think it is - jaoued
https://medium.com/startup-grind/your-market-size-is-only-a-fraction-of-what-you-think-it-is-f31f79cd1e95#.g2b6enwyv
======
sharemywin
Ha, building autonomous mobile robotic beauty chairs...TAM...nailed it...

beauty industry...disrupted

sounding like madman...priceless...

